# Do Orgasms Trigger IBS?



## cdix01 (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey all! I'm new to this sight so forgive me if this question has ever been askedoes anyone else with IBS-D have problems after having an orgasm? My problem seems to be that after one, I will become constipated for a week or so and then have diarrhea and very bad cramps. It also so happens that my clitoris is very sensitive after this episode. It is like clockwork! My OBGYN says there is no connection, but I don't think he's right. This really affects my ability to just enjoy myself knowing what the consequences are going to be. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Just a layperson's thoughts, but you may want to seek the diagnosis of a doctor whose expertise is in the area of internal medicine. If orgasm is actually causing you to experience pain and diarrhea.... there may be something else going on.I DO know that having a great orgasm causes the ovaries to put out a whole lot more estrogen... and it's possible that this outpouring of estrogen could have something to do with diarrhea at that point?Not sure there would be any connection with constipation?Clitoral sensitivity following orgasm is normal.Evie


----------



## jadeous (Jul 3, 2003)

Just on the topic of orgasm...can you describe what it feels like. I've just started to become sexually active and i don't have orgasms. Will i ever!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Since no one else has stepped in to attempt to answer your question here, Jadeous, I will try.Keep in mind that I am answering this question based on my own experiences and based on what a former friend of mine (who was a licensed sex therapist) told me:Some women go through their entire lives without ever achieving orgasm. Some can only reach it in specific ways. Basically, you need to learn what triggers the response for you, individually. One of the most important components of the orgasmic experience is to be able to relax and be comfortable with your partner. Being in love with your partner enhances the experience a thousand-fold.How does it feel? With the right person and at the right moment....Like Heaven on earth. Like nothing you've ever experienced before in this life. It's a series of rhythmic, pleasurable spasms. It may begin in your pelvis, but it will weave its magic through every molecule in your body, mind, heart and soul. And when it happens... you will know that it's happening... no one will have to verify it for you....







Just relax, give it a bit of time, and experiment on your own so that you can give your lover very precise instructions....







Hope this helps (and that it doesn't offend anyone)If you want additional details, PM or email me.Evie


----------



## cdix01 (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think there is anything I can add to that description!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

this is very interesting!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

HipJan....by that, I hope that you mean "good" interesting? I don't want to offer too much.... that's gotten me in a bit of trouble B4 ??







I guess maybe I find it fairly easy to talk about because I have no hang-ups about it and even though I was a "late bloomer", since the age of 29, I've been regularly experiencing "Heaven on earth". Don't laugh. It's one of the reasons I believe that I am able to function as well as I do from a health perspective. I've been told that I look 10-15 years younger than my actual age, and I did read somewhere that having a wonderful intimate relationship with a significant other contributes to youthfulness. Without it, I would feel as if part of me were dead. I also believe that because of so many taboos in our culture.... and they are actually self-defeating.... many people never realize their full potential or its healing benefits.I hesitate to post a site about this, but if you search on "Tantra" or "Kama Sutra", you'll come across some of what I am referring to.Interesting? Yup.... very much so. I am one who has never allowed cultural taboos to intrude in my bedroom....







E*


----------

